# cover for trailer wheels



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I've never seen a commercial product. You could use some of that door trim that's supposed to stop door dings. Or use 1/4" airline split and fit on the edge of the fender. I'd glue them on with silicone so the horse doesn't knock it off. Either should make the fenders less sharp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've seen some folks wrap the horses legs (or use shipping boots) if they tie their horses to trailer to reduce the potential of damage if the leg is caught by the fender somehow.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you thought about putting up a high-line? Maybe tie one end to the trailer and the other end to a second trailer (tree, or something)?

That way you could move the horses farther away from the trailer..


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Have you thought about putting up a high-line? Maybe tie one end to the trailer and the other end to a second trailer (tree, or something)?
> 
> That way you could move the horses farther away from the trailer..


I have seen these advertised however at the moment I'm not remembering the company name. It is an arm (metal construction) that is attached to the side of the trailer via a vertical strip of metal. The arm swings out (at about the seven foot height - dependent on the height of your trailer of course) and away from the trailer and gives an effect like the highline that gunslinger mentioned. The horse is tied to the end of the arm and is able to lie down with this style. Has anyone on the forum used this style and would they recommend it?


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

Look under trailer/rv trim Lighting- LED, RV and Trailer Trim, Seals items in R and P Carriages Trailer Sales store on eBay!


----------

